
Facebook auto-generates videos celebrating extremist images - busymom0
https://www.apnews.com/f97c24dab4f34bd0b48b36f2988952a4
======
tareqak
Previously posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19870873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19870873)

